# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ και όταν κοιμάμαι δεν κοιμάμαι καλα

## Amalia_Faih

Γεια σας,ειμαι καινούργια εδώ είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω σε εσάς.Λοιπον,ειμαι 20 χρόνων ,σπουδάζω και έχω σχέση με ένα παιδί 2 χρονια μεγαλυτερο μου εδώ και 2 χρόνια,είμαστε πολύ καλα πάρα τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίσαμε.για να είμαστε μαζι μιας και όλοι ήταν εναντίον μας.Αυτο έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να έχουμε δεθεί πολύ και για περίπου 5 μήνες μέναμε μαζί στη πόλη που σπούδαζαμε.Πριν περίπου 3 με 4 μήνες πήρε πτυχίο και γύρισε στη πόλη μας(είμαστε απ την ίδια πολη) και μένω μόνη μου από τοτε αν και έχει έρθει 3 φορές να με δει και είμαστε πολύ καλα.Παρολα αυτά από όταν έφυγε δεν κοιμάμαι καθόλου και άμα με πάρει ο υπνος Δεν κοιμάμαι Καλά.Με βασανίζουν από όνειρα και εφιάλτες μέχρι και ταρακουνηματα μικροί σπασμοί θα μπορούσα να τους πω που με ξυπνούν και μου προκαλούν ταραχή.Ως αποτέλεσμα δεν έχω ενεργεία παίρνω βιταμίνες για να αντέχω την καθημερινότητα μου.Εχω δοκιμάσει πολλά ηρεμιστικά βότανα όπως αρχικά Λουίζα και μετά πασιφλωρα.Τιποτα από αυτά δεν με βοήθησε.Θα εκτιμούσα τις γνώμες σας.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το παρατσουλι μου ειναι κουκουβαγιος δε μου καθετε και πολυ ο υπνος μαλον επειδη εχω ενα νυσταλεο υφος ολη την ωρα και δε κουραζομαι πολυ και ετσι δε νυσταζω αφου ειναι καθε μερα της αγιας καθιστρας και αυτο με τους σπασμους με πιανει καμια φορα σαν τικ δηλ..

----------


## Sonia

Είχες παρόμοια προβλήματα στον ύπνο παλιότερα πριν έρθει να μείνει το παιδί μαζί σου; Γενικά έχεις μείνει μόνη για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα χωρίς να περιμένεις ότι σε λίγο καιρό θα έρθει να μείνει μαζί σου κάποιος; και πως ήταν; Στην καθημερινότητά σου είσαι άνετη ή είσαι αγχωμένη και την ημέρα απ΄όταν έφυγε το παιδί; Λες όλοι ήταν εναντίον σας, μήπως έχεις απομονωθεί εντελώς και εκτός από το αγόρι σου δεν έχεις παρέες και ενδιαφέροντα με αποτέλεσμα όταν λείπει να αισθάνεσαι ανησυχία και ανασφάλεια;

----------


## menis_64

μηπως στεναχωρεθηκες που δεν ειστε μαζι και αυτην η στεναχωρια σε προκαλει αυπνια?

----------


## geodim

όταν ο φίλος σου είναι μαζί σου, κοιμάσαι κανονικά?

----------


## iwannaaa

Ξερεις τι μου θυμίζεις με τους σπαραγμους; Την Μπέλα στο αγαπημένο τουαιλαιτ νιου μουν οταν χάνει τον Έντουαρτ. Παρένθεση

----------


## giorgos panou

Ποσο συγκηνιτικο το θεμα σου! το προβλημα που εχεις , οπου δεχομαι πως ειναι ενοχλητικο ταυτοχρωνα ειναι κι ρωμαντικο αφου ειναι αποδηξη του ποσο ερωτευμενο ζευγαρι ειστε! δεν μπορειτε χωρια ο εανς απο τον αλλο. 
Οι εφιαλτες σου ισως ερχοντε απο το υποσυνηδιτο σου, λογο του οτι οι γυρο σας δεν θελουν αυτην την σχεση ,οταν λοιπον το αγορι σου ειναι μακρια νιωθεις εναν φοβο μην τα σπασετε κι ισως αυτος ο φοβος μεταφερετε στον υπνο σου κι στους εφιαλτες σου αφου εκεινες τις ωρες δουλευει παραπανο το υποσυνηδητ μας.
Θα σου ελεγα να μηαλτε στο σκαιπ την ωρα που ειστε για υπνο, να παιρνεις το λαπτοπ η το κινητο σου στο κρεβατι κι να μηλατε την ωρα που πατε για υπνο. Νομιζω οτι η κουβεντα σας θα σε βοθαει!
Ευχομαι να μηνει ο ερωτας σας δυνατος! πηστεψεμε ζεις κατις πολυ ομορφο κι μην σας ενδιαφερει το τι θα πουν οι γυρο σας! το μονο που πρεπει να σας ενδιαφερει ειναι τα συναισθηματα σς! αυτα να ακουτε κι σε αυτα να στηριζεστε! ευχομαι για παντα να ειστε μαζι κι ερωτευμενα.

----------

